# Hip flexor strengthening



## spooked_eggs (Jul 8, 2016)

So long story relatively short i strained my right piriformis (caused some IT band and psoas issues along the way) ignored the problem and got bounced around medical for entirely too long, so now that i know exactly what's wrong i need some advice on making it right or at least less painful. My right piriformis has lost a significant amount of mass per imagery (the left has not) and gets extremely tight whenever i try to use it which makes alot of general movement difficult. Ive got a decent stretching/rolling routine which alleviates alot of the pain, what I'm in need of now is some advice on building the mass and strength back so i can get back to doing things normally. Ive been doing stair climbers, treadmill and working it against bands but it feels like this just strains it. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 8, 2016)

@DocIllinois[/USER].


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 8, 2016)

A strengthening regimen for the piriformis with pain and atrophy consists of a phased exercise/ stretching program.   Stretches are normally different versions of the supine crossover stretch done slowly and gently.  Exercises are clamshells, banded and one leg half squats, glute bridge, side steps, leg rises and frontal/ diagonal lunges.

The only way to judge where you would begin in a program and if you're demonstrating proper form, intensity and repetition progression is to work with a Physical Therapist on this sort of thing.  This will give you the best shot at proper healing and return to function.

If things still get painful even with such a properly monitored stretching/ strengthening program, consulting a pain management specialist is your next stop.


----------



## spooked_eggs (Jul 9, 2016)

Phenomenal feedback doc ty. And thank you red flag for the page. I'll try to get back with the physical therapist on base but they've got so many people getting appointments is difficult -.- in the meantime I'll start slow and steady with your recommendations


----------

